# New Watch Today...



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

...more of a beater this time...but still military or military "inspired" watch...a Glycine Airman 2000, "Purist"... :tongue2:


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

salmonia said:


> ...more of a beater this time...but still military or military "inspired" watch...a Glycine Airman 2000, "Purist"... :tongue2:


V COOL....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

whats the size of that? and will you be able to tell the time on a 24 hour watch? :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Great catch .. but I'd not be wearing that so soon after that cracking SM300!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> whats the size of that? and will you be able to tell the time on a 24 hour watch? :lol:


It is 42mm...and yes I will be able to ...but it will take some time to get used... :blink:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> Great catch .. but I'd not be wearing that so soon after that cracking SM300!


I know..it was hard choosing watch this morning..but it wonÂ´t be easier tomorrow...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Lovely watch.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

splendid watch


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

justin tt1 said:


> splendid watch


Agreed I was looking for either the Airman MLV or the Fortis GMT and the Fortis only won because I found one of them first!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

If thats your beater im walking now ,cant compete with that


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A classic Glycine IMO.. Enjoy


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats.


----------

